# Placement of engine compartment



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Placement of engine compartment details. I just purchased a decal for my 66 Pontiac GTO that are supposed to go under the hood. Does anybody have a description of where these decals go ? And a list of all the decals that are appropriate for 66 Pontiac GTO.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

The Pontiac GTO Restorations Guide by Paul Zazarine discusses some on these. Unfortunately this books shows many reproduction decals and not the “true” original water slide placards.

From my experience each plant could place these placards in different locations. 

I’m sure if you mention which decal it is, forum members could show you suggested locations or even have original car pictures showing the differences.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Roger that said:


> The Pontiac GTO Restorations Guide by Paul Zazarine discusses some on these. Unfortunately this books shows many reproduction decals and not the “true” original water slide placards.
> 
> From my experience each plant could place these placards in different locations.
> 
> I’m sure if you mention which decal it is, forum members could show you suggested locations or even have original car pictures showing the differences.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

I don’t know why it loaded it twice but it did. And I’m not sure if this is correct for 66 Gto though. And any rate I bought it and I’d like to put it on somewhere.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Thats not the right decal for a 66. It shows a crossflow radiator which was used for 68 and up cars.
Ames has the right fan caution decal. They describe where it should go.



https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=X114&order_number_e=NTA0Mzg5NA%3D%3D%0A&web_access=Y


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Two of the most common decals that are reproduced (for the 64 to 66 years (Fan caution and the battery positive to positive, negative to negative) are not 100 % correct. Even Ames doesn’t have it right, it’s close, it says all the correct words but the font and spacing of the letters are incorrect from the original. Even the arrow pointing to the fan is lacking some details. 

But it seems that is about the only option you can obtain from the vendors.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

O52 said:


> Thats not the right decal for a 66. It shows a crossflow radiator which was used for 68 and up cars.
> Ames has the right fan caution decal. They describe where it should go.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I feel real stupid. I saw that after I ordered it and knew it was the wrong one.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

ohhh, that looks nice.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

O52 said:


> ohhh, that looks nice.


 Thank you!


----------

